# What else do I need to look for in a good breeder?



## TAH (Mar 26, 2017)

Okay, so this summer we will begin looking for "responsible" BMD breeders. 


We have never bought a dog from a breeder so I have a few questions. I will list all the things we have thought of to ask and look for and feel free to tell me what else I should consider! 

1-UTD on shot

2- Vet results on eyes, hips, legs, shoulders, etc

3- Weans 8-weeks or older

4- Isn't a puppy mill

5- Cares for their dogs 

6- Has registered stock (I don't know the right word)

7- Is willing to talk about their dogs and help us out if needed

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 26, 2017)

Look at how many litters each dog has. Some people breed their dogs 2x a year every year and will take off previous litters off of FB or the website so people don't realize it.


----------



## TAH (Mar 26, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Look at how many litters each dog has. Some people breed their dogs 2x a year every year and will take off previous litters off of FB or the website so people don't realize it.


Thank you! 
Reminds me, one of the reasons dad didn't want to go with fall creek farms (and if I remember correctly you were the one that mentioned that). 

So sad people just can't be honest!


----------

